# Vivid dreams- early pregnancy symptom?



## babycrazy1706

Did anyone experience really vivid dreams in early pregnancy even before you BFP?? Been reading that it could be an early sign?? Thanxx


----------



## CKJ

Yes I did, vivid n manic dreams pretty much from conception, first time I sadly miscarried at 5 weeks n then 2months later had same again for my current sticky bean! Have always had vivid dreams but these had a certain edge to them even for me lol good luck xxx


----------



## youngmommy2

Yes and im still having them now


----------



## redsunflower

yep - crazy weird dreams early on and in 1st trimester. Lately i've been dreaming but they haven't been so intense.


----------



## Duejan2012

oh yes crazy and very weird dreams. Some that i thought were absolutly crazy that i thought i was goin insane lol


----------



## fairy3853

Yep, me too and they seemed so real and I mean realy real. I remember one (now please remember this is a dream and im not mental) id dremt that id begged and begged OH for a new living room carpet and when we went to buy it the shop assistant said we should pay the £2000 to protect it from stains becouse if we spilt milk on it it would eat through the carpet and burn an hole in my concrete floor. Course I said no, but OH gave his SIL a glass of milk and she spilt it, I actualy woke myself and OH up calling her a silly cow and him all the stupids you can imagine for giving it her in the first place.


----------



## starfairy

Yes. It is a common symptom of pregnancy - a result of the hormones.

I had some real nightmares in my first trimester, very intense and so scary one woke me up. But since then they have been happy dreams.


----------



## Berri

Yep, still having them (though not every night now). Strangest one was probably where I was being attacked by turkeys who could open doors and turn into cute little puppies but were really really vicious. So very random and yet so very real at the time!!


----------



## steph.

Yes!!!! That was the first sign that i was pregnant. I've been pregnant twice in the past 7 months (one loss at 7 wks and this one) , and both times I had really vivid dreams as early as 3-4 dpo. I was skeptical of symptoms before a bfp as the baby isnt attached, but it definately happened :D


----------



## Nrs2772

Yes and they have not stopped :)


----------



## Ozziemum

yes me too, really nasty ones as well, and i am still having them regularly xx


----------



## flagrl

i am having them right now i am 3 days away from when period is supposed to come, crossing fingers it doesnt, but the last couple of days i have been having crazy vivid dreams. last night i had a dream DR.house had me kidnapped and i finally escaped and thru a wall in the house covered by books and he ended up finding me. i woke up after that. last night i had 3 vivid dreams that woke me up. i dreamt i was pregnant a few days ago. cant remember much but i was pregnant in the dream. hopefully its a good sign :) will keep you updated.


----------



## bumpin2012

not me...My tip off was the fact that I started crying at work over something that I have only ever previously cried about the first time it happened. ( I hope that makes sense...) Other than that, I had not a single early symptom, and nothing until about 7 weeks. 

I just may be the odd one out though... :)


----------

